# Pontoon



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Sportsmans 9, green, no leaks, trolling motor mount, oars, and on the back I made a storage area out of an aluminum tool box and mounted a pvc pole rack to it. I also added a bar under the side bags, so they don't lag off into the seat area. 

$175, this runs between $500 and $600 new, mine is obviously used, but taken care of. 

Jason. 8016478477


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

SOLD!


----------

